# Won't Whine To Go Out



## MissMercedes (May 1, 2011)

I got a 4 mth old puppy from the shelter about a week ago. She had no training whatsoever, but is doing well house training. The problem we have is though she knows she needs to go outside, but she won't whine when she needs to go. She will go to the door, stand there for a few seconds then do her business. I understand that puppies don't have good control over their pee/poo. Will she ever start to whine or bark to go out? Do I have to train her to do it, or will it just come naturally? My other dogs always whined so I could hear when they wanted out.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Some dogs don't ever whine to go out.
If she is actually going to the door when she needs to go potty you might want to look into training her to ring a bell on the door whenever she needs to go out.


----------



## MissMercedes (May 1, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, how would I train her for that?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a pretty simple explanation.
I've never actually done it before myself, but my grandma did with her papillon.

http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2010/05/dog_bell_training.php


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some folks like the bells. I don't. Many dogs will ring that bell just to watch the humans jump. It's very entertaining.

I am of the minority opinion that a dog shouldn't have to ring a bell, whine, bark, scratch at the door or do a little cross-legged dance to be let outside. They are admirably regular creatures and should be let out, or walked, at regular, reasonable intervals.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Mine hit a bell. They hit a phase where they dinged for fun, just to go out and look for squirrels. For a while we went out on leash. They did business, they'd be freed. No business, back into the house. Cider only dings to do business. Smudge occasionally has a day where he dings for the fun of stalking prey, but for the most part they are good about not dinging just because. Neither whine unless it's an emergency.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster has indicated a need to go outside maybe a dozen times in the 2 years he's been with me. He usually just waits until one of the humans decides it's time for him to go out. When he does indicate he needs to use the yard, I get poked in the ribs with his big nose. Of course the rib jabbing can also mean its time to walk (we're far more regular about walks than anything else in his life). Whining almost never happens and has never been used to indicate that he needs to potty. Bus is an almost silent dog (except when he's sleeping) so thats no surprise to me.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine goes to the door but does not make noise. I could not handle a whiney dog at the door. 
If I don't see her, she comes to get me. If I'm working, she will purposely come onto my roller mat and click her feet on it!
Of course, if she reeeeeally has to go, she will slap her paws against the window on the door - it makes enough noise that I hear her and let her out, but not enough to be annoying.
Other than that, she's got her regular schedule.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pepper rarely lets me know that he has to go out.

I've learned to do two things:

1. Keep his walks on schedule (4x a day)
2. Watch his body language. I know he needs to go when he stops playing with his toys and stares at me, scootches his butt along the floor, or barks at me - something he rarely does.

If you're an involved, concerned dog owner, you'll make it your business to read your dogs signs, no matter how subtle.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Though he whines for no reason whatsoever, Brady does not whine to go potty. He simply goes to the door. I take that as my cue that he needs to go out.


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> If you're an involved, concerned dog owner, you'll make it your business to read your dogs signs, no matter how subtle.


If your dog's like my dog, the sign for "I want to be outside" is staring at the door. Unfortunately, the sign for "There's something vaguely interesting out there" is also staring at the door. The bell has done a marvellous job at helping her tell me when she actually wants to go out and isn't just looking. 

Word of warning, our cat learned to ring it. That's a huge pain in the butt because she just wants to go in-out-in-out-in-out whenever she's not asleep.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Porter only tells me he has to go if he REALLY has to go. All he does is pant really hard right in my face. I take him out at 4:30am, 9am, 11am, 5pm, and again at 8pm. After 8pm he takes himself to bed. Because I take him out so often he doesn't really need to tell me to let him out. 

My mom had a small dog that would go stand at the door when he needed to go out. He's 4 years old he still just stands there. He'll go find her, then run back to the door, but since she's lazy and doesn't take him out he goes on the floor.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Elliebell said:


> If your dog's like my dog, the sign for "I want to be outside" is staring at the door. Unfortunately, the sign for "There's something vaguely interesting out there" is also staring at the door. The bell has done a marvellous job at helping her tell me when she actually wants to go out and isn't just looking.
> 
> Word of warning, our cat learned to ring it. That's a huge pain in the butt because she just wants to go in-out-in-out-in-out whenever she's not asleep.


Works the same for whine's, barks, bells, once the dog knows it can demand to go out, they usually demand it for any reason to go out including just being bored and wanting to go sniff the breeze a second.. 

I taught Kaya to bark when she wanted something... It did tremendous wonders for her timidity and fearfulness. Kinda like she gained a ton of confidence with this new form of communication.

The bad side was it also made her confident to demand much more, much more often, and her loud barks became a problem. Had to teach her when I said no to just give it up because she wasn't going to get whatever it was, and continued demands after "no" only draws a negative consequence..


----------

